# Blu-Ray Player mit Lautsprechern verbinden



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,

habe mir einen Blu Ray Player gekauft (Samsung BD-H6500) und möchte diesen nun gern an meine Lautsprecher anschließen. Der Player hat einen optischen Digitial Audio Ausgang, deswegen hatte ich die Idee, folgendes Kabel zu benutzen:

InLine OPTO Audiokabel, 3,5mm Stecker an Toslink: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ist das damit möglich und wenn ja, verlustfrei im Hinblick auf Qualität?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Tergo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Nennst du uns im Vorfeld mal die " Boxen " mit denen der Player verbunden werden soll?


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Das sind Logitech X-230 2.1 Boxen, die sich über Klinke verbinden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Da kannst du lange warten das dort ein Ton übertragen wird da die Logitröten keinen entsprechenden Anschluss für die digitale Übertragung bieten. Du bräuchtest wenigstens noch einen Decoder


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Achso deshalb dachte ich, ich könnte ein Kabel von Digital Audio auf Klinke benutzen, um das zu übertragen. Schade, dachte ich könnte einen Decoder umgehen, weil ich ungern noch ein Stecker in der Steckdose haben wollte.
Kannst du mir einen günstigen empfehlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Willst du dir das wirklich antun mit den Boxen? Wolltest du damit dann den TV Klang aufpeppen? Wenn ja besteht die Möglichkeit die Boxen über dein TV laufen zu laufen per Scart to Cinch Adapter ( Scart Out ) und von dort per Cinch to Klinke Kabel zu arbeiten.


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Mein Fernseher ist ein Samsung UE39F5370. Er besitzt zwar einen Scart Anschluss, aber der ist meines Wissens nach nur In, oder funktioniert der in beide Richtungen?
Ich weiß, die Boxen sind nicht das Gelbe vom Ei  besitzen aber im Vergleich zum Fernseher immerhin einen Subwoofer, deshalb wollte ich das gern in erster Linie. Geld für neue Boxen sind derzeit auch nicht drin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Geht in beide Richtungen, habe es schon mit mehreren TV so am laufen gehabt


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Super, brauche ich denn eins mit diesem Schalter oder funktioniert das auch mit einem normalen Scart Adapter?
Und muss ich dann am TV noch irgendwas einstellen, damit der Sound über Scart geht und nicht über die TV Lautsprecher?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Der Sound läuft automatisch über Scart, wenn du den verlinkten Adater nimmst braucht es keinen Schalter da auf dem Stecker zwischen In / Out gewechselt wird. Auf dem Stecker ist eben kein Platz für beide Richtungen daher eben der Schalter


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Perfekt, habe sogar noch so ein Scart Adapter gefunden. Der Sound geht jetzt tatsächlich in die Boxen. ALLERDINGS höre ich gerade dem Ton des Fernsehens, sprich gerade Pro7, anstatt den vom HDMI Videosignal, der eigentlich gerade ausgewählt ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Dann wirst du den Fernseher wohl auf den entsprechenden AV Kanal umstellen müssen oder eben den Fernseher auf Stumm stellen


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Also ich höre den TV Sound über die Boxen, der Sound des Blu Ray Players kommt weiterhin über die Fernseher-Lautsprecher 
Wie kann ich das umstellen? Habe im Menü bisher nichts gefunden.

Edit: Habe das Ganze gelöst, indem ich das Audiokabel einfach an den Kopfhörer Ausgang des Fernsehers angeschlossen habe. Hatte schon gedacht, ich müsste noch Zubehör kaufen, und fing schon an mich zu ärgern, nicht das bessere Samsund BD Modell zu kaufen, das direkt einen Audio Ausgang hat. So geht es aber auch


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings doch noch: gibt es ein Gerät, mit dem ich auf Knopfdruck zwischen zwei verschiedenen Signalen unterscheiden kann? Sodass PC und TV in eine Art Box gehen, von dort aus dann in die Lautsprecher und ich mit Knopfdruck entscheiden kann, welchen Ausgang ich gern verwenden möchte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Über den Kopfhörerausgang fehlt natürlich der Pegel aber wenn man nicht versucht daraus eine Partybox zu machen kann man wohl damit leben. TV und Player sind per HDMI verbunden ? Es sollte normalerweise reichen wenn man die AV Kanäle durchschaltet bis der Player auf dem TV angezeigt wird.

So auf die schnelle habe ich nur einen Umschalter gefunden per Cinch


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Meinst du, dass ich nicht genug Lautstärke über den Kopfhörerausgang rausbekomme?

TV und Player sind per HDMI verbunden, ich schaue derzeit über meinen Player eine Disc am TV und höre den Ton davon durch die TV-Lautsprechern. Verbinde ich dann (per Scart) meine externen Lautsprecher, höre ich den Sound des "Pro7-Ausgangs" auf meinen Boxen, die TV-Lautsprecher senden weiterhin den BluRay-Sound.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Richtig das war damit gemeint mit dem Pegel, da der Kopfhörerausgang ein geringeres Signal ausgibt.
Hm das ist eine gute Frage da es bei mir schon lange her ist und meine Player über einen AV Receiver laufen. Was für eine Disc spielst du denn da ab? Bei HDMI kann gewisses Material so nicht ohne weiteres nebenher ausgegeben werden


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Ich spiele die 1. Season von Game of Thrones in der Originalfassung ab!
PS.: Danke schon mal für die ganze Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Hangel dich mal durch die Menüs vom TV was Einstellungen und Zuweisung angeht. Habe auch schon länger keinen Samsung mehr


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Bin jetzt die Menüs von TV und Player mehrmals durchgegangen und konnte nichts dergleichen entdecken. Finde es total komisch, dass der Fernseher den Pro7 Sound ausgibt, anstatt den Sound des gerade dargestellten Kanals 
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich über den Kopfhörerausgang auch die Lautstärke über die Fernbedienung einstellen, also außer dass es eeetwas leise ist, habe ich gerade keine Nachteile. Die Qualität dürfte ja dieselbe sein, richtig?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Es ist ja das gleiche Signal nur eben schwächer so das es bei hohen Pegeln eher verzerrt klingt. Normalerweise sollte ja das gleiche rauskommen oder nix, ist wenigstens bei meinem Mediaplayer so wenn das Signal auf Digital steht.


----------



## Tergo (28. Februar 2015)

Dann vielen Dank für die Hilfe, Dr. Bakterius


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Bitte schön, auch wenn auch nicht alles so geklappt hat wie gewünscht


----------



## pedi (1. März 2015)

ich glaube nicht, dass der digitalton ,der via HDMI zum tv gelangt, in ein analoges signal gewandelt wird, so dass es über scart ausgegeben werden kann.
scart kann kein digital.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2015)

Ich habe derzeitig nur den Media Receiver per HDMI am TV und der gibt über Scart das Tonsignal an das Boxensystem ( egal ob Digital oder PCM ). Wenn sollte ja nur bei Digital kein Ton rauskommen damit man den nicht abgreifen kann. Nur sollte bei ihm wenn die Quelle umgeschaltet wird an den Boxen kein Ton von einem TV Programm kommen


----------



## pedi (1. März 2015)

er hat ja geschrieben, dass der ton vom eingestellten tvsender wiedergegeben wird, auch wenn er bluray schaut. wollte er den ton von der disc an der scartbuchse haben, müsste das tvgerät das digitale HDMIsignal in ein analoges umwandeln, damit die scartbuchse das versteht.
dass die mediareceiver den ton über scart ausgeben ist klar.


----------



## Tergo (1. März 2015)

Aber würde dann nicht eher gar kein Ton ausgegeben werden, anstatt von einem AV-Kanal, der überhaupt gar nicht läuft/ausgewählt ist? Für mich sieht das immernoch irgendwie nach einer Einstellung aus, die ich zum Verrecken nicht finde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2015)

War zumindest bei meinem Mediaplayer so. Bin da jetzt auch irgendwie überfragt wenn der Adapter ok ist und die restliche Verkabelung stimmt.


----------



## pedi (1. März 2015)

das HDMIsignal wird wohl direkt auf die bildschirmelektonic geschaltet, während der tunerbaustein weiterläuft.
war früher bei den S-Videoeingängen auch so. diese eingänge wurden direkt auf die bildröhrenelektronic geschaltet, während das tunermodul weiterlief.


----------

